# Volvo S40 Wont Start



## jprender (22 Nov 2007)

Hiya folks,

I drive a Volvo S40 T5, or at least I did before it decided not to start this morning.

No problem with the battery, radio and lights working no problem.

When I turn the key in the ignition, I get no response from the engine whatsoever.   Any ideas what could be wrong ?

More to the point, does anyone know of a mechanic in the Dundalk area that would be willing to come to my house and have a look at it for me ?  I live in Darver which is only a few miles from Castlebelllingham.  (About half way between Dundalk and Ardee on the old road)

Any help greeatfully received, 

Rgds,

JP


----------



## joeysully (22 Nov 2007)

jprender said:


> Hiya folks,
> 
> I drive a Volvo S40 T5, or at least I did before it decided not to start this morning.
> 
> ...




is it petrol or diesel?
was it very cold in Darver this mornin?


----------



## jprender (22 Nov 2007)

It is a 2.5L petrol car.

Wasnt very cold at all, and it was at about 10am this morning so sun up and place warm.

Thanks for quick response by the way.

JP


----------



## Nairb (22 Nov 2007)

Not a car expert by any stretch but would the immobilizer have this effect. Have you tried a different key (if you have one)?


----------



## jprender (22 Nov 2007)

Interesting point but I only have the one key for it.


----------



## RS2K (22 Nov 2007)

Does the engine turn over? If not maybe the starter motor is gone awol.


----------



## jprender (22 Nov 2007)

the engine doesnt turn-over at all.


----------



## Nairb (22 Nov 2007)

Looks like you're not the only one with this [broken link removed] and [broken link removed]. Have you tried starting again since it failed?


----------



## joeysully (22 Nov 2007)

jprender said:


> the engine doesnt turn-over at all.



Ahh ok thought the engine was turning.

Do you get Lights on the dash when you turn on the ignition?
When you turn the key to start the engine do the dash lights go out then when release the key do the come back on ?
Do you hear a " Click " when tring to start?


----------



## jprender (22 Nov 2007)

Those links make for some sad reading for me.

I tried to start it on and off for about 10 mins this morning and even tried a jump-start from my wifes car although I was pretty sure it wasnt the battery.

As I was in a hurry to get to work, I literally had to leave it in the driveway and take my wifes car.

It may start tonight when I get home, I will certainly try it.

I am keen to et it remedied asap and really dont want to be without it for the weekend.  I'll try it tonight and if I dont have any joy, I will try to get a mechanic out to see it tomorrow if they can react that quickly to a phone call.

Any recomendations for a mechanic in my area ?

thanks,

JP


----------



## jprender (22 Nov 2007)

All lights come on in the dash when the key is turned.  Not sure if they go out again as you suggest.

No clicking sound when key is turned


----------



## RS2K (22 Nov 2007)

I suspect your starter motor is gone. Remove and replace it.


----------



## jprender (18 Jan 2008)

Sorry folks, just to wrap this one up.

I had my car towed into a volvo garage on the Friday.
Got a call from them on monday asking me what was wrong with the car.
Told them its not starting etc etc 
They said yes it is , and we can find no problem with it whatsoever.

Maybe my car just fancied an all expenses paid weekend away !!

No problems since I am glad to report


----------

